# Anyone else watch the Avengers yet? also a Mini Review



## Isan (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to a fan screening this last saturday. 
Hands down best movie I have ever seen. 

The story was absolutely top notch. Everything was very believable. 

The humor was great. Every character had some really great lines.

There were no slow parts.

The action sequences were unparalleled, and often. The camera angles, effects and choreography are second to none. 

It was like just great. Joss Whedon(Directed and wrote it) did a fantastic job making you interested in all the avengers, he was the perfect man for the job with his previous series Firefly being a prime example of it.


Anyone have any questions?
If you have seen it I want to hear your opinion(although I know it will be the same  ) !


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for inviting me.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2012)

Lord, do I ever want to see it. I don't like everything that Joss Whedon has ever done (not much of a Buffy fan), but I *loved* Firefly and Serenity, and the previews all seemed to channel that energy. Glad it lived up to it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

Seriously, I can't wait to see that shit too.


----------



## Isan (Apr 16, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Lord, do I ever want to see it. I don't like everything that Joss Whedon has ever done (not much of a Buffy fan), but I *loved* Firefly and Serenity, and the previews all seemed to channel that energy. Glad it lived up to it.



Guarantee you will love it then.


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2012)

They released a clip today on Youtube of a scene between Loki and Nick Fury. FANBOY SQUEAL


----------



## Bobo (Apr 16, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Lord, do I ever want to see it. I don't like everything that Joss Whedon has ever done (not much of a Buffy fan), but I *loved* Firefly and Serenity, and the previews all seemed to channel that energy. Glad it lived up to it.



My thoughts exactly. I was interested in the movie anyway, but I didn't know Whedon put his touch on it. Now I gotta see it.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2012)

SO looking forward to this


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> They released a clip today on Youtube of a scene between Loki and Nick Fury. FANBOY SQUEAL




Gotta love Samual L. Jackson. A man who does nothing but play himself, and is still awesome every time.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 30, 2012)

Saw it yesterday afternoon and let's just say it's been a long time since I've seen a film where the audience was cheering on the smackdowns. I think Joss Whedon was the perfect man for the job, as trying to make an ensemble picture from such a cast is difficult to say the least.

Yes, the action is great but the the dialogue and trope subversion is better IMHO.

No spoilers just see it.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 30, 2012)

One of the best movies I have seen in recent years. You just have to leave any scientific thoughts at the door though, some of the physics in it made me flinch lol.


To everyone who's seen it, I can so see
"I AM A GOD, YOU CANNOT BULLY ME"

becoming a meme in the near future.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 30, 2012)

The cinema had a blackout in the last half hour. 


I can go see it again for free but I have to find the time.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is hoping the reviews can be believed and it would be as wondrously mediocre as Thor (which suffered the most part due to poor scripting) or as flat as Captain America (a movie without anything but external, obvious, and overly black and white conflict which left 0 room for character development). My opinion of course, but that is all that really matters from my perspective.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 1, 2012)

Gonna watch it tonight 

Edit: my little review... HOLY FUCK SO AWESOME!!!
New favourite movie!
This film rules.so.hard.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 1, 2012)

I haz to wait till friday to see it


----------



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it. I loved it. I was a big fan of Iron Man and quite liked Captain America and Thor. This film took all those films to the next level. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2012)

I just got back from seeing it too. Brilliant film. Probably the best Marvel comic inspired film I've seen by a longshot.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 2, 2012)

This film has the best Hulk Smash scenes ever!
Instantly pre-ordered the Blu-Ray afterwards


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2012)

I thought the chemistry between all the actors was great. There was a lot of attention paid to developing the characters and their relationships with one another. You got a sense of where they all stood with each other.


----------



## Volteau (May 3, 2012)

So I made a thread without realizing this one was up, so copa/paste time (with some modifications):

Just came home from watching it. It was pretty cool, though it had its share of "hollywood/cliché" moments, which would destroy the streak of awesomeness a bit for me. Also really liked how the camera would shake and zoom in and out of focus in certain battle scenes a la Battlestar Galactica. Not being a Marvel fan, I don't know if I could fully appreciate it like some of you guys. I did find the funny parts to actually be.... funny (which surprised me, especially the Loki parts). All in all an ok movie.


----------



## soliloquy (May 4, 2012)

Volteau said:


> So I made a thread without realizing this one was up, so copa/paste time (with some modifications):
> 
> Just came home from watching it. It was pretty cool, though it had its share of "hollywood/cliché" moments, which would destroy the streak of awesomeness a bit for me. Also really liked how the camera would shake and zoom in and out of focus in certain battle scenes a la Battlestar Galactica. Not being a Marvel fan, I don't know if I could fully appreciate it like some of you guys. I did find the funny parts to actually be.... funny (which surprised me, especially the Loki parts). All in all an ok movie.




actually, the shaky camera and random zoomed in stuff was the only negative i had about the movie. and because the first half of the movie was so dark, you never really understood as to whats going on, or who is kicking whos ass. 

i have to say, when they said that edward norton would not be playing the hulk in the avengers, i was a lil concerned. after watching the movie, i have to say, both hulks were incredible in their own way. hulk was just brilliant.


also, the movie has 2 secret endings. one at the middle of the credits, and the other at the very end of the credits



Spoiler



apparently its up for debates as to who they show in the first cut scene. it could be Thanos. it could be Galactus. it could also be Red Skull from Captain America...


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 4, 2012)

I was floored by this movie. It totally lived up to my expectations, and went further than that.



soliloquy said:


> also, the movie has 2 secret endings. one at the middle of the credits, and the other at the very end of the credits
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It was totally Thanos. You could tell by the quick shot it showed of him throwing his hand down. He was wearing his gauntlet. I also don't think they would do Galactus considering they tried that in Fantastic 4 and he was a storm-like thing. Plus, Thanos is an enemy that they have been pushing quite a lot recently in the Marvel cartoons.


----------



## Volteau (May 4, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> also, the movie has 2 secret endings. one at the middle of the credits, and the other at the very end of the credits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?? 2?! F**k! I only stayed for one... now I have to go back and see it


----------



## soliloquy (May 4, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Really?? 2?! F**k! I only stayed for one... now I have to go back and see it



you didn't really miss much. no dialog was said, nor was it hinting towards a future part. its just a funny/awkward scene


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2012)

Found this on Tumblr, pure. gold.

If you guys like the Avengers you might want to pick up the album as well. I've heard it's pretty killer. Here's the info on it :







Tracklist :
1. Avengin&#8217; Ur Luv
2. Loki Can&#8217;t Luv U Like I Can
3. Keep On Moving (Coz Love Is A Battlefield)
4. My Heart Is Hammerin&#8217; For U
5. Hulking On The Dance Floor
6. Shwarma&#8217;s And A Movie
7. Cupid & Hawkeye (Got Me Falling For U)
8. Eyepatched Love feat. Nick Fury
9. Collecting Vintage Playing Cards Of U feat. Agent Coulson
10. I&#8217;ll Shield U From Anything


----------



## texshred777 (May 5, 2012)

Took my boy to see it tonight. He kept asking me Daddy where's Hulk? There's Iron Man, Cpt America, Thor..where's Hulk? My son's a huge Marvel fan..he was excited at the "Amazing Spider Man" preview..Spider Man's his favorite. He fell asleep before Hulk made his debut..poor boy was exhausted after a long day at school and battling daddy with BeyBlade's. We'll go see it again my wife wants to see it too. 

I rather enjoyed it. There was a nice amount of comedic relief without excessive cheese. I agree the audience was into the smack downs and character moments...Hulk? Smash. Hulk and Tony Stark seemed to get the most audience reaction. 

All in all it was as good or better than the movies leading up to it. Definitely better than Captain America, which was the only movie besides Iron Man 2 that disappointed me.

I loved Ed Norton as Bruce Banner, but Mark Ruffalo was great in the role. Robert Downey Jr was great as always. I couldn't imagine someone better to play Tony Stark.


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2012)

humm...another thing that i kind of disliked about the movie was the characters of hawkseye and black widow. i found them a bit pointless. even if they weren't in the movie, i dont think we'd miss much. maybe we'd miss scarlet johansons hottness, but thats about it.

also, why cant hollywood understand that the universe doesn't revolve around america? i get it, stark is supposed to be a big thing in america, and has a building dedicated to himself that is fairly tall...why not just do it on another taller, more grander building? 


eitherway, they are small things that i'm just pigeon holing. still loved the movie


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2012)

Just saw it. It's all ab the Hulk.


----------



## Choop (May 5, 2012)

Gonna put this in spoiler tags just in case, though I'm not trying to spoil anything on purpose!



Spoiler



Saw it last night. It definitely wasn't bad, but I feel like it's been overpraised. 
I was surprised at how well Mark Ruffalo was for Banner, and when everything goes to hell in the helicarrier was awesome. I also liked Nick Fury's portrayal, he pulled some stuff that was very much in his character, and there are several small moments that were just really good. 
The ending I didn't like so much though, what with the final battle. I just didn't feel any tension, and it's probably due to a number of factors. I don't mean to say this movie is overpraised incredibly, but it's getting huge reviews and I think I'd probably give it a 7.8/10 or something, for reference. It was IMO better than some other superhero movies though.


----------



## VILARIKA (May 5, 2012)

^ 

+1, it was a pretty good movie that held interest the entire way.





Though I watched it for Cobie Smulders.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

Spoiler



A couple of things bothered me. 

If Clint/Hawk/Hawkeye is such a great shot, including the one he pulled to crash the Carrier's systems, and if he's so up on so many weak points... why didn't he take a head shot on Fury? 

Why was Black Widow such a crybaby? She almosts bursts into tears with Banner the first time, she cowers in a corner for way too long, and all this after she mopped up Hammer's place in Iron Man 2. Suddenly she's unable to handle the pressure? Whedon is a idiot for this.

So, she puts them on when they're suiting up, they're featured in the credit sequence when the actress playing her is named... so why didn't they ever show Black Widow using her Widow's Bite wristbands?

Why didn't they just knock out the floor below the Cube/Tessaract mechanism, and at least cut invading creatures in half with the edges of the gate?

----

I loved Stark trying to provoke a reaction. 

I did like Ruffalo quite a bit. 

I *really* liked how this movie *nailed* the classic representation of the Hulk, while being recognizably Ruffalo/Banner. 

I liked how the barrel of the weapon Agent Coulson used powered up like the Destroyer.



One more thing: Because of different groups wanting to see it, I got to see it in both Imax 3D and RealD 3D. The RealD version was a better 3D version. I was a little surprised at having noticed a difference, so I asked the people who had managed to make both showings that day if they had noticed. Everyone who had seen both thought the RealD was more watchable. Who woulda thought?


----------



## VILARIKA (May 6, 2012)

I just read that the movie was initially going to be filmed in 3D, but it was done in post production instead. I guess that's why the 3D wasn't superior to the RealD.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

RealD is one format of 3D, just as is Imax3D. My point was that the Imax version was a worse conversion.

I found that surprising, as I just have an ingrained feeling (thanks to years of marketing, I suppose) that Imax is better for most things, and so Imax3D would be better by extension than RealD.



soliloquy said:


> also, why cant *the American entertainment industry, and an American director who also wrote the screenplay, and making a movie about characters from an American comic book company centered around America when on this planet, and making said movie for an American audience,* understand that the universe doesn't revolve around america? i get it, stark is supposed to be a big thing in america, and has a building dedicated to himself that is fairly tall...why not just do it on another taller, more grander building?



Sorry, Sol, you know I love you, but are you seriously arguing that an industry embedded in a culture, and from which it's deriving its material, should have considered centering it elsewhere? 



Spoiler



The McGuffin was stolen in the territorial US, first off. 

They escaped in a van and went underground.

Stark, Rogers and SHIELD were all centered in the US. Otherwise, you have territorial problems with a US military fortress in the sky over other nations. 

Loki wanted to make it personal according to Stark's reckoning... which means Dubai, Singapore and Hong Kong were out of the question. 

Story-wise, I don't see someone writing something where Stark's armor is pretty torn up, so he leaves whatever country you might propose and goes to NYC to get the Mark VII armor before the final showdown. 

Especially not to make it less about a bunch of American comic book characters.


----------



## soliloquy (May 6, 2012)

Explorer said:


> RealD is one format of 3D, just as is Imax3D. My point was that the Imax version was a worse conversion.
> 
> I found that surprising, as I just have an ingrained feeling (thanks to years of marketing, I suppose) that Imax is better for most things, and so Imax3D would be better by extension than RealD.
> 
> ...




i guess i didn't think it that way.

and when did


Spoiler



loki want to make things personal? i thought stark said that loki wants to make a big deal about it as he wants the frills and everything, thus, he wants to do it where the entire world can see him, the logical point was the stark tower.


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to think that through. There was something in


Spoiler



either that conversation, or with others (including his talk with Natasha with killing, last moments and such) which had a very personal edge in terms of wanting to bring about suffering for the main players, but I'll have to think back and figure out if they said that explicitly.


----------



## Xaios (May 8, 2012)

Saw it tonight. Definitely delivered.



Spoiler



Shawarma.


----------



## st2012 (May 8, 2012)

Saw it last night, loved it. Think I'm going to the movie tavern this afternoon to see it again.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 8, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



I don't think Whedon is an idiot for that. He tried to portray Hulk as a force to be feared. I mean, look what he did to Loki. If he could beat a God to a pulp to where they are battered and broken, then imagine what he could do to a mere human. Black Widow also mentioned before that these were forces that they weren't trained for. I felt it fitting of the movie, even if it was a little unlike her character in the comics. But, unlike in the comics, she is around those type of superpowered characters quite a lot, when in the movie they have just been introduced to them.

As for her Widow's Bite wristbands, I felt you there the first time I saw it. I watched the movie again last night and looked out for them specifically. She used them at the end battle on two separate occassions. Point blank on some aliens necks. They didn't make a big spectacle of them, though. If you see the film again, just keep an eye out and you'll see them get used.



The film is just as good the 2nd time around. Planning on when I can see it a 3rd time.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (May 8, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SEAN, you better bring me next time!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 8, 2012)

Going to see it tonight with my dad. Hope we're more fortunate then my friend Scott. Halfway through the movie the mall lost power


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2012)

I didn't have a perspective on one thing, but I talked with a Whedon fan and learned something.



Spoiler



I wasn't a Buffy watcher, although I did like Firefly. 

Apparently Whedon has certain philosophies about tiny female heroines. Okay, maybe not philosophies, but he has certain tastes in what he likes in a heroine, and they all seem to follow it (at least according to someone who has logged more hours on his stuff than I ever will.

Black Widow is apparently not the Marvel character at heart, but Whedon's reboot to fit his personal tastes. That's why Favreau was okay with Black Widow being hyper-competent in Iron Man 2, but a crybaby in Avengers. Favreau could live with keeping a character true to itself, Whedon couldn't if it was a girl. *laugh*


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 8, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> The film is just as good the 2nd time around. Planning on when I can see it a 3rd time.





Vicissitude27 said:


> SEAN, you better bring me next time!



Both you sumbitches better invite me. I'm sure I can escape the kids long enough to see a movie in KC, and possibly a beer or seven.


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I didn't have a perspective on one thing, but I talked with a Whedon fan and learned something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



First of all, I think we saw two different movies, because nothing I saw on the screen lead me to believe she was a crybaby. She was simply an actual human being, as opposed to being a robot in Iron Man 2.

I think it's simpler than you make it out to be. Joss Whedon always tends to shoot for competent-but-flawed characters, which is generally apparent if you're familiar with his works. The character that strikes me as being most similar to Joss' Black Widow is Zoe from Firefly: extremely competent and all business for the most part, but can still lose it when pushed in the wrong direction.

There's also the matter in that, in Iron Man 2, there was literally nothing for her character to be emotional about, as she had no personal connection to anything in the movie. Here, we're shown how she's in love with Hawkeye, and even despite that, she still kicked his ass when the chips were down. The only other time when she "can't take it" involves getting chased through SHIELD's sky fortress by a rampaging Hulk. The guy did beat Loki to a pulp, after all.

(And just for the record, I'm generally in the same boat regarding Whedon' previous work. Loved Firefly and Serenity, indifferent towards everything else. It's not that it's bad, it's just INCREDIBLY campy.)


----------



## soliloquy (May 9, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2012)

Spoiler



I fail to see how Black Widow was a cry baby. She beat up a bunch of guys while tied to a fucking chair. The only two times she gets a bit flustered were A. when she was trying to trick Loki, which succeeded, and B. after she got punched by the Hulk, and let's be honest, any human is going to feel quite shitty after being hit by him.  She's a human being trying to fight alongside and against superhumans and Gods who can level entire buildings, it's no surprise there are moments where their mortality is more obvious.I think that's a good touch.


----------



## Explorer (May 12, 2012)

Spoiler



Okay, so you can't see it in the clip, so maybe I'm a victim of watching it in Imax and in RealD on huge screens. This little scene...

THE AVENGERS - "Stop Lying!" Clip (HD) - YouTube

...has, at the last part and going on, a huge close up of tears welling up in her eyes, going on for a large amount of screen time. It was the same hysteria she later showed when she had her foot trapped while near Banner, and as she huddled from the point the Hulk had left until she answered the radio call eons later.

I saw it. My friends all saw it too, so I know it wasn't my imagination. 

And... none of the other characters had that kind of stuff in their "character arc"... so I don't know why it was necessary to add it to the arc of Black Widow.

It could be that I don't expect a competent woman to start crying when in a combat situation. Let's just chalk it up to our different expectations, and to Tony Stark, Steve Rogers, Nick Fury and Bruce Banner holding their tears in better than Black Widow, as well as Agent Coulson after he got pinned like a bug. *laugh* 

Moving on....


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 13, 2012)

That movie was simply fantastic. I especially liked how Ruffalo did Bruce Banner, his representation was really the first movie Banner that wasn't terrible.



soliloquy said:


> you didn't really miss much. no dialog was said, nor was it hinting towards a future part. its just a funny/awkward scene





Spoiler



Which me and my friends plan to reenact at the shwarma place about two blocks from one of my friends' house. None of us have ever tried it before, so why the hell not?


----------



## soliloquy (May 13, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> That movie was simply fantastic. I especially liked how Ruffalo did Bruce Banner, his representation was really the first movie Banner that wasn't terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, you're in for a treat!

but word of advice, shop around for em. each place i've been to makes em VERY differently. i'm coming from saudi arabia, where its quiet common to find em there, even from street vendors...up here in canada, they are fairly common too, but each place makes em worlds apart. some are fairly close to authentic, while others have been diluted down to appeal to 'american food', which, in my opinion, is pretty flavorless and bland.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 13, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> oh, you're in for a treat!
> 
> but word of advice, shop around for em. each place i've been to makes em VERY differently. i'm coming from saudi arabia, where its quiet common to find em there, even from street vendors...up here in canada, they are fairly common too, but each place makes em worlds apart. some are fairly close to authentic, while others have been diluted down to appeal to 'american food', which, in my opinion, is pretty flavorless and bland.



The place is run by Turkish immigrants. Do you know anything about that style? From what I understand they should be pretty good.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 13, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Really?? 2?! F**k! I only stayed for one... now I have to go back and see it



no matter what people tell you, it is worth the wait

time for you to hit the theaters again.


----------



## soliloquy (May 14, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> The place is run by Turkish immigrants. Do you know anything about that style? From what I understand they should be pretty good.



too long and off topic to write here, so check your wall















ANYWAYS, i still say that thor is sexy, even if he looked a bit more ragged in this movie, comparing to his themed movie. 

and yes, i'm 100% straight.


----------



## Explorer (May 14, 2012)

You know, that's one more thing.



Spoiler



"Thor is protective and loving towards his brother. "Have a care, don't talk that way about Loki!" He *never* reaches for Loki being only his step brother. Even Loki recognizes this bond.

And then later, Joss Whedon throws this away for a cheap laugh... "He's adopted."


----------



## Xaios (May 14, 2012)

Explorer said:


> You know, that's one more thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Okay, NOW you're just nitpicking to an inane degree. Was it a cheap laugh? Sure. But it was still a hilarious moment, and frankly I think Thor took the more realistic option. Think of it this way: he had two choices: a) keep defending the actions of his step-brother and put up walls between the people he has to work with, isolating himself, b) admit the truth of the matter, diffuse the situation, and start earning the trust of the team by acknowledging the heinous acts Loki has committed, whilst admitting the god-honest truth that him and Loki are NOT technically brothers.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 14, 2012)

Saw Avengers last night, great pacing, great dialogue and character interaction, great actions sequences and a fastastic mix of humour. 

DEFINITELY looking forward to another Avengers movie, especially with the new Villain at the end


----------



## VILARIKA (May 17, 2012)

Damn, this man is getting his share:

The $50m Iron Man: Robert Downey Jr set for Avengers windfall | Film | guardian.co.uk


----------



## myrtorp (May 17, 2012)

Watched it yesterday, really awesome movie, thats all I got to say!


----------



## Demiurge (May 18, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it, loved it. Superhero movies shouldn't have to take themselves too seriously, and that was evident here- almost perfectly balanced, really. Little bitter though- I was a huge X-Men fan growing up, and it sucked that their movies, while technically okay, were joyless CGI mopefests that could have benefited with a little bit more levity, wit, and focus on character chemistry.


----------



## MFB (May 19, 2012)

I got to see it last Sunday and I thought it was great, especially the team dynamics aspect. It was a little sad to see Cap have to stay on the ground but it's true to the character since he can't fly or do any of that sort of crazy stuff. Movie DEFINITELY needed more Hawkeye though, since he only got 12 minutes.


----------



## -42- (May 19, 2012)

It was a good movie, lots of nice campy one-liners and spiffy action.

In other news, Explorer's wet blanket could substitute as a sail on the HMS Pinafore.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 21, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Just got back from seeing it, loved it. Superhero movies shouldn't have to take themselves too seriously, and that was evident here- almost perfectly balanced, really. Little bitter though- I was a huge X-Men fan growing up, and it sucked that their movies, while technically okay, were joyless CGI mopefests that could have benefited with a little bit more levity, wit, and focus on character chemistry.



Screw X-men. X-force and X-factor[One led by Jamie Madrox, the multiple man] are where it is at


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Screw X-men. X-force and X-factor[One led by Jamie Madrox, the multiple man] are where it is at



Uncanny X-Force is where it's at! 

:raisetheroofsmiley:


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2012)

Loved it. Absolutely loved it. I was never a fan of the comics or the individual heroes (was always an X-Men guy, never successfully branched out into other Marvel properties..) but having watched all the Marvel movies to-date, I had a much better understanding of the individual characters and what makes them such a potentially great team, and thought Whedon did a masterful job weaving this version of their saga.

Semi-related:


Spoiler



Thanos!! 



Anyway, if any of you were on the fence, I definitely recommend this one. I can't decide (yet) whether or not it's going to de-throne X-Men: First Class as my favorite Marvel movie to-date, but it's definitely going to try.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Bekanor (May 22, 2012)

MFB said:


>



I want it inside me.


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2012)

MFB said:


>



There is a God.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 23, 2012)

There are already plans for a second Avengers. Hopefully they'll put Ant man/Giant man in it along with his wife Wasp. 


I'd totally trade Hawkeye and Black Widow for them xD


----------



## ghostred7 (May 23, 2012)

My fav in this movie was definitely Hulk. Loved all of them, but their portrayal of Hulk & Banner was spot on IMO. Norton did good, but I feel Ruffalo was able to deliver the "nervous" Banner. I also liked the CG conversion and it having maintained Ruffalo's face (in Hulk proportion naturally). 

But man when....


Spoiler



Loki was in the tower doing his monologue and Hulk grabbed him and was throttling him like a limp noodle on the floor....priceless



Go see it, stay until the lights come on, join the rest of us jonesin' for A2


----------



## Xaios (May 23, 2012)

Saw this on another forum I frequent, I was amused.


----------



## Skyblue (May 27, 2012)

Saw it yesterday night with my friends, and I thought it was brilliant. it had a real feeling of capturing the essence of a comics book and putting it into a movie. I can't say much about it being true to the source as I never read the comics (not really a popular thing around here) but I thought it was great non the less. 

Also, me and my friends annoyed the cleaning crew when we waited for the 2nd credits scene and the bastards made us wait through the whole credits just to turn the thing off right after them  

And yes, for any of you who wondered, shawarma is great  a super common type of food here.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2012)

Saw it, loved it. Was great.


----------



## Bekanor (May 28, 2012)

Finally saw the whole thing on the weekend. 


Best comic book movie I've seen to date. Not a single thing I didn't like about it.


----------



## synrgy (May 30, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I just got back from a mini-vacation up north with my lady. She hadn't seen this yet, so we went and saw it together.

I'm pleased to say I found the film even more enjoyable the second time. Sure, maybe a couple of the big moments were slightly deflated since I knew they were coming, but I laughed at more of the dialog and definitely picked up on more details than I caught the first time around.

Awesome movie is awesome. 

*edit*

Also, this:


----------



## Xaios (May 30, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Also, this:



No they're not. Chris Evans as Captain America takes place in the regular Marvel Universe. Chris Evans as the Human Torch takes place in the red-headed stepchild Marvel Universe that we all just stuff in the closet and hope no one notices.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 27, 2012)

I figured I'd bump this instead of starting another thread.

Someone on this forum at some point ,in a comparison to batman, had said that this movie was predictable, cliche, hollywood dribble or something to that effect and I agree it had cliche moments, but IMO it added to the plot (nor do I think it is dribble).

However, I came across this article (I knew something was up, but not well read enough on the series to know what exactly) and it basically proved my point that despite how predictable it seems, even after watching it several times, this didn't click until now.

Very Good Writing &#8211; Why Loki Won in The Avengers « The Mask of Reason

This all makes perfect sense to me now...it least in the movie version (I'm sure the comics are quite different).


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

I just watched it again earlier. I knew the whole bit at the end had a good bit of reason, but that article put it in better than I ever could have.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 27, 2012)

It was the ending that got me, he went home far too willingly.


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, the first time I watched it I didn't catch it. Makes too much sense the more you see it.
Cliché or not, there were parts of that movie where the lines had me laughing fairly often. Been a huge marvel nerd my whole life.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 27, 2012)

Totally agree, the cliche parts added to the movie and gave it a humorous element that would have been missing otherwise. They did it right (and it can so easily be done wrong )


----------



## Katie Lewis (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, I watched it twice in the theater. I dont have anything special to say about this movie. All the super heroes are included in this movie. That is the only difference.


----------

